# Pastor Wants To Track Atheists Like Sex Offenders



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Pastor Stahl:


> Brothers and Sisters , I have been seriously considering forming a ( Christian ) grassroots type of organization to be named "The Christian National Registry of Atheists" or something similar . I mean , think about it . There are already National Registrys for convicted sex offenders , ex-convicts , terrorist cells , hate groups like the KKK , skinheads , radical Islamists , etc..
> 
> This type of "National Registry" would merely be for information purposes . To inform the public of KNOWN ( i.e., self-admitted) atheists . For example , let's say you live in Colorado Springs , Colorado , you could simply scroll down ( from the I-Net site /Blog ) I would have , to the State of Colorado , and then when you see "Colorado Springs" , you will see the names of all the self-admitted atheist(s) who live there ( e.g., if an atheist's name happened to be "Phil Small" ) . The individual's physical address , and other known personal information would NOT be disclosed ( though , perhaps a photo could be ).
> 
> ...


Full article


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Another day another crazy Christian.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

religion really is tiresome.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Devout anything teaches only intolerance and hatred. Devout atheists devout christians devout muslim. All the same to me. Haters.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Pastor Stahl:
> 
> 
> > In which case we could begin to witness to them....
> ...


Jehova's Witness. No further explanation needed.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Pastor Stahl:
> 
> 
> > In which case we could begin to witness to them....
> ...


Jehova's Witness. No further explanation needed.








[/quote]

yeah they don't really count.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> religion really is tiresome.


HM, your statement describes my feelings on the topic perfectly.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> religion really is tiresome.


HM, your statement describes my feelings on the topic perfectly.








[/quote]
all this is tiresome. every few days someone starts yelling from the mountain tops and gets their 15 mins of fame. 
but well said HM


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

its disgusting what some people think about atheists...

I would like to see this pasture Stahl and Mr. Dawkins have a debate about atheism.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I think everybody should be tagged and tracked. Put those big honking tags like moose get in peoples ears, color coded to what they believe in and how they act and past and potential crimes. Save a lot of time on small talk.

Maybe it's time to start putting UPC's on babies. As they get older and go through the system, information could be added. Hell, you can carry your identification, medical and health histories, school records, legal issues and mental health evaluations on your forehead.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hes probably going to make a shitload of money off a web based atheist registry. Maybe even charge a small fee for some sort of Certfied Atheist Certificate From The Church. Many people would sign up and do it as a joke for shits and giggles.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I'm actually an ordained Atheist Reverend.
Got the certificate framed on my office wall.

I primarily did it just for the f*ck of it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Seriously fellas,

This guy is off his rocker.

But do you really lump all Christians together and hate on them, like it sounds?

And what makes you better than him then?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't personally speak for anybody else, but here's my gig:

I don't "hate on" christians just because they're christians.
However, I do see christians as being extremely ignorant.
It's darn near proven that there never even was a "jesus christ." It's a fairytale that's been told over and over countless times in countless societies over the course of thousands of years.

The concept that there is some insecure, jealous, sadistic 'god' out there who got bored enough one day to create us to 'toy with' is so absolutely ridiculous, anybody who believes it is either retarded or downright insane.

So... no, I don't have hatred toward retards or crazies.
In fact, I was a coach for the Special Olympics for 10 years... I really enjoyed working with the mentally challenged!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I can't personally speak for anybody else, but here's my gig:
> 
> I don't "hate on" christians just because they're christians.
> However, I do see christians as being extremely ignorant.
> ...


You don't even deserve my time with that response.

You go on criticizing what you don't understand


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What I don't understand?

I've studied religions for the better part of 30 years, read the bible cover to cover more than once, went to christian schools and am an ordained minister.
Please, oh please Mr. eGgS... tell me what it is that I "don't understand."

Besides, you asked and I answered.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Pman is just angry because not only is he an atheist, but a sex offender just the same.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm far from being 'angry' my friend...

But your post is pretty funny just the same.









So atheists think that christians are ignorant fairytale chasers, and christians think atheists are going to hell.

What can ya do?

How 'bout _not worry_ about it, certainly not argue about it... and go grab a cigar and forget about it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Alright... athiests that push there religion on people are no better than christians who push there religion on people likewise goes for any other religion...

so what im saying is believe what you believe and stfu.



> Seriously fellas,
> 
> This guy is off his rocker.
> 
> ...


agree 100%... nothing worse than generalizing people based on radical idiots...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Atheism isn't a religion.
It's an understanding that there are no magical creatures abound.

Just the same, I agree, let's drop the arguement.
It'll never go anywhere.
The atheists aren't going to suddenly believe in the existence of god, angels, devil and demons... and christians aren't going to suddenly abandon their security blanket.

So anywho, back on topic, that pastor sure is a nutjob, isn't he?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

religion is a vague....

a set of beliefs concerning the cause, nature, and purpose of the universe.. can be supernatural or natural


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is that your definition?

Google's definition is:

re·li·gion Noun/riˈlijən/ 1. The belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods.

But holy sh*t (pardon the pun...) now we're argueing definitions!

f*ck it.
I'm goin' to watch TV.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I don't "hate on" christians just because they're christians.
> However, I do see christians as being extremely ignorant.


wtf? that sounds like you're hatin on them to me

religion is like ones sex life. keep it indoors and out of my face and we're good to go. the second you start fapping in public its time to go to jail.

i think religion has enormous benefits on ones self. helps one self direct and gives you a sense of living up to some code of conduct and gives you the obvious benefit of having faith in what comes after a life well lived. im not a religious person and im also no athiest. im not arrogant enough to think that all 'this' happened and came from nothing and there is nothing but science behind it.

i believe what we learn from science will be limitless and we will never learn every ounce of what makes the universe tick. but with that said, theres something quite larger then just chemical reactions and physics. the more i look at science and the incredible scope of things, the more i am certain we are a part of something 'god like'


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Hatin'?"

No way man...
If that was the case, I'd be hatin' on my mother, most of my family and half of my friends.

If you happen to browse RnR's golf thread you'll see where I refer to myself as "ignorant about golf."
Everybody's ignorant about something, in fact, everybody's ignorant about almost everything!

The belief that Jesus was born of a virgin, performed miracles, died for our sins, rose on the third day, etc. is 100% pure ignorance.
The same exact story has been described about such "messiahs" as:

Krishna
Buddha
Horus
Zoroaster
Mithras
Attis
Dionysus-Bacchus

... and many more.

All were born of virgins on Dec. 25th, performed miracles, were supposedly "sons of god," were put to death and rose on the third day.

To believe in an "all perfect, all loving" god who screws up to the point where the best thing he can figure to do to "fix" things is to impregnant a virgin against her knowledge, have the bastard son turn some water into wine, heal some sick people- then get killed so he can rise from the dead... c'mon. We're all adults here... let's get real.

Those who beleive in that crap are ignorant.
Doesn't mean I'm _'hatin' on 'em...'_

I embrace my misled brethren!









I'm ignorant about so many things it's not even funny!
When it comes to team sports, I'm a loss!
My gf has to explain to me what's going on in the games.

When it comes to bookkeeping and office work, I'm a TOTAL loss... VERY ignorant!
My bookkeeper has to write every check that goes out.

The list of my ignorances is long.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> If you happen to browse RnR's golf thread...


i would never ever do that...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ That simply shows your lack of ignorance!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what about all the religions zeitgeist did not cover lol...

good to know where you get your opinions from though


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh bobby...

I didn't get any "opinions" from Zeitgeist, although it was a relatively informative movie.
I've been an aethist way longer than that documentary has been around!

Typical christian... "assuming..."









Anywho, in another attempt to get back on topic:

Man, that pastor sure is a nutjob, isn't he?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ohh p-man

that would be true if i was a christian... unfortunately for you i'm not

typical atheist "assuming..."









yes that pastor is a nut job...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

when something good happens its gods work

when something bad happen god works in mysterious ways

i think people think and see and hear what they want to hear. i think someone reads the bible and comes away with a totally different book then someone else. therefore i think religion should be yours and yours alone. not yours to preach and claim as truth. the fact is, we are totally and uterly ignorant to what our universe is, what happens after death and what happened before we were born.

the thing that worries me about death and an afterlife is i didnt always exist. i was already 'dead' in a sense before i was born. and i dont recall a damn thing...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Seriously fellas,
> 
> This guy is off his rocker.
> 
> ...


I'm an agnostic. Frankly, I find both faith based religion and pure atheism to be very similar and discomforting.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

He shouldnt track him but i agree that athiests are just like the KKK or any other group of smug bastards that think there better than everyone else


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Central, now that's something worth discussing IMO.

I don't believe we were so much as "dead" before we were born, or that we'll really even be "dead" after this life... but rather existing in another form.

As everything is made up of energy, and energy can never be created or destroyed, "you" have been here forever, and always will be.

Physically, every cell in your body is comprised of molecules... those molecules are comprised of atoms... those atoms comprised of neutrons, protons and electrons.

Before those subatomic particles arranged themselves to become your body, they were "in" something else.
Perhaps a carbon atom in a cell of your eyeball was at one time in a cell of a toenail of a dinosaur.
Our atoms are constantly being replaced... so our physical bodies are in a constant state of flux.

Our minds, now that's another thing... I see it as all the information downloaded into a biological computer... our brains.
It's this information (which is also in a state of flux) that depicts who we are personally.
When the computer "dies," the information is displaced, and is unretrievable.

So with our minds, and therefore our personas.

In essence, we've always been here, are, and always will be... just in different form.
Right now, you and I are in the form of "people."

We should embrace this time we have, it's a chance in a zillion.











Trigga said:


> He shouldnt track him but i agree that athiests are just like the KKK or any other group of smug bastards that think there better than everyone else


Except that we don't go riding around with sheets over our heads hanging people and burning... (ahem...) crosses in people's yards.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

from my personal experience with people i know it seems to be the same across the board. people who believe a religion want nothing but to live and let live and dont concern themselves with other peoples lives. they work, pay bills, raise the kids and try to stay a happy person. people i know (about 4 i know of) who are athiest want to tear sh*t down, are obsessed with disproving peoples beliefes and would gladly rally to take down any thing even remotly resembling a religious piece.

seems to me religious people are generally happy and more likable them athiests. not supporting one or the other, just expressing a personal experience on my own life and the people in it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Central said:


> from my personal experience with people i know it seems to be the same across the board. people who believe a religion want nothing but to live and let live and dont concern themselves with other peoples lives. they work, pay bills, raise the kids and try to stay a happy person. people i know (about 4 i know of) who are athiest want to tear sh*t down, are obsessed with disproving peoples beliefes and would gladly rally to take down any thing even remotly resembling a religious piece.
> 
> seems to me religious people are generally happy and more likable them athiests. not supporting one or the other, just expressing a personal experience on my own life and the people in it


I certainly can understand why you feel that way!

I can't speak for all atheists, but I am so against religions because nothing in the history of the world has caused as much war and bloodshed as religion.
With our current understanding of the workings of the universe, the concept of a "god" is absolutely perposterous.
Hence why most people of higher intelligence and those holding positions in the higher levels of the scientific realm don't believe in god.

I don't wish to take away anybody's security blankey as much as I simply wish to abolish childish untruths.
Nothing good can come from lies and falsehood.

p.s. Getting back on topic, that pastor sure is a nutcase, eh hosers?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Central, now that's something worth discussing IMO.
> 
> I don't believe we were so much as "dead" before we were born, or that we'll really even be "dead" after this life... but rather existing in another form.
> 
> As everything is made up of energy, and energy can never be created or destroyed, "you" have been here forever, and always will be.


Yes we turn into nutrients for plants to grow and things to eat as we decompose don't forget all the sh*t and piss we take in our life that is also plant food...

Its not in essence its 100% true that every particle that is you has existed in one form or another wether in a t-rex or was part of a star some many billions of years ago as everything in existence has always been here as you said matter cannot be created or destroyed...

Im going to have to agree with the rest... seems like most atheist people are pretty pushy and quick to call out people being ignorant and stupid compared to them... dare I say a very smug bunch but again that would be a generalization.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> With our current understanding of the workings of the universe, the concept of a "god" is absolutely perposterous.
> Hence why most people of higher intelligence and those holding positions in the higher levels of the scientific realm don't believe in god.
> 
> I don't wish to take away anybody's security blankey as much as I simply wish to abolish childish untruths.
> Nothing good can come from lies and falsehood.


thats the kind of sarcasm and talking like a jerk thing im talking about. "security blankey"? "absolutely perposterous"? "people of higher intelligence dont believe in god"? who the f*ck are you? to make an assumption like that is worse then someone making the assumption that god exists. 
i mean what a disgusting and childish way in which you view every one who simply believes in a higher power then science.

because lets be honest, it makes perfect sense that matter (something that cannot be created or destroyed) was at one time the size of a pin head and exploded outwards in a big bang creating everything we have today including space and time. but i suppose if everything (including space and time) was the size of a singularity...it was also infiately large since it was all of space and time with nothing else to compare it to. and before the big bang? why thats easy! it was..just..another universe that collapsed on itself. but wait, our universe is speeding up. oh sh*t..

but a higher power..HA! we know everything from science!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

when we die, our bodies become the grass, and the antelope eat the grass so you see simba we are connected in the great circle of life

AH good morning zazu!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Go tell that pastor to go f*ck his hat!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> when we die, our bodies become the grass, and the antelope eat the grass so you see simba we are connected in the great circle of life
> 
> AH good morning zazu!


Ha, I love it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Religion is funny when used to try and explain the universe. They basically just use it to fill in the gaps. TIDE GOES IN, TIDE GOES OUT, YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN THAT!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

What I find amusing about this thread is that it shows how easily atheists are brainwashed by the media. Do you guys seriously, honestly believe that the average Christian doesn't believe in the big bang, evolution, or science in general? Really? So much for you guys being "more intelligent and higher learned".


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Polls have indicated that nearly 50% of Americans reject the theory of evolution -- based upon people that I have come into contact with, especially in the area where I live now, I wouldn't argue too much with that statistic.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't believe in God, I am a Darwinian I suppose.

I see religion as deeply distructive to some peoples lives and deeply benificial to others. I guess it depends on how lucky you are, like where you are born and if religious what religion you are and how many like minded religious people are near you.

The only thing I would change, about all religions, is I would have put something in there early on about not persecuting people if they have different religious beliefs or non at all.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the affect it has on people is based on their intelligence level. The trouble comes when some dumbass reads a book from two thousand years ago that's made up of a bunch of stories passed down verbally for thousands of years before that, and then not only takes it literally word for word, but doesn't comprehend the fact that the first half is there for record keeping purposes only. I wonder how many people who claim to be Christian actually know and understand that the old testament (where all that eye for an eye and anti-gay sh*t is) ceased to apply when a certain Jewish carpenter showed up.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I don't believe in God, I am a Darwinian I suppose.
> 
> I see religion as deeply distructive to some peoples lives and deeply benificial to others. I guess it depends on how lucky you are, like where you are born and if religious what religion you are and how many like minded religious people are near you.
> 
> The only thing I would change, about all religions, is *I would have put something in there early on about not persecuting people if they have different religious beliefs or non at all*.


Hi WLR

I hear you. I would like to tell you, and all that would hear, that Christianity certainly teaches not to persecute ANYONE at all, let alone those with different religious beliefs.
In fact, it teaches that we are to love people, and even repay kindness for even despicable hatred towards us.
There is so much more to this though, but that is for those who are interested..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Central said:


> when something good happens its gods work
> 
> when something bad happen god works in mysterious ways
> 
> ...


Awesome statement..
And we don't know where we are going once we do finally die. I'd love to share with you some things.. lol

But I would never 'push' anything on anyone.

I have had some awesome things happen to me over the years. I come from a family who doesn't go to church. I have come to my faith through some things that were so real to me, the only thing I can do is believe.
But I'm a schmuck that don't deserve the time of day, because I believe in fairy tales, right? LOL


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

well said DIPPY.. agreed 100%


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> well said DIPPY.. agreed 100%


Praise the LORD!!

Sorry non believers!! Wasn't meant to upset you. I wake up thanking the LORD for everything he has given me every day, it is my way of life.

He is awesome TO ME (and p-freak -it seems)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

to me, dippy says it perfectly. kindness, patience, repaying kindness to even those who dont deserve it. christianity (and other religions that carry a similar kind standard) are why i respect those of faith. its not that they are shunning science or are brainwashed. its a matter of the blessing of being alive and acting in a manner that will leave a legacy of good deeds when you are gone.

what we do in this life will echo in eternity when we are gone. what everyone of faith or no faith should ask themselves is - what will my legacy be when people recall my name?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> well said DIPPY.. agreed 100%


Praise the LORD!!

Sorry non believers!! Wasn't meant to upset you. I wake up thanking the LORD for everything he has given me every day, it is my way of life.

He is awesome TO ME (and p-freak -it seems)








[/quote]
im a hardcore (true) christian.. i was raised in a church and was taught the values of being a respectfull and obediant young lad .. Our pastor moved to florida tho.. he was like family to us .. i remember we always went out to eat every sunday after church.. he preached the lords words like no other pastor who's church we've been in.. but after his move we havnt gone back to church in awhile







close to 3 years actually.. and everyday i find myself slipping and fitting in with the wrong crowd... i started smoking pot... i lost my virginity at 14... partied with alcholics and such.. but everyday i would go home and stare at my bible and ask for forgiveness.. and im thankfull im still alive because guess who would drive me home from those parties .. yupp my inexpirienced intoxicated friends . I hid all this from my parents.. and now i regret it all soo much.. and slowly im looking for a good church .. one whos pastor is more worried with hs preaching than the money donated.. im just glad i guess that i found someone who believes in what i believe.. god works in weird ways cause never in a million years did i think i would find someone on a fish forum


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Anywho, sorry for being offensive in earlier posts... I'm just so fed up with having religion shoved down my throat by my family, I get a little carried away.

Like Dippy, Central and others here have said, if we could all just accept one another's beliefs, we'd be better off.
I guess I have a ways to go in that department.

I'll work on my ability to accept and not offend, thanks for checkin' me.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

but p-man check yo self before ya wreak yo self


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wreak?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> wreak?


wreakVerb/rēk/
1. Cause (a large amount of damage or harm): "torrential rainstorms wreaked havoc yesterday".
2. Inflict (vengeance): "he was determined to wreak his revenge on them".


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ah, i thought you were going for wreck. check yourself before you wreck yourself is the generally accepted and understood phrase. wreak. i think i just caught you in a typo and you are scrambling to get out of it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no... google wreak then google wreck


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Check yourself before you wreak yourself?























I'm sorry, but that's a fail.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes and no... im still working on damage control here









wreck
verb /rek/ 
wrecked, past participle; wrecked, past tense; wrecking, present participle; wrecks, 3rd person singular present

Cause the destruction of (a ship) by sinking or breaking up
- he was drowned when his ship was wrecked

Involve (someone) in such a wreck
- sailors who had the misfortune to be wrecked on these coasts

Cause the destruction of a ship in order to steal the cargo
- the locals reverted to the age-old practice of wrecking

Suffer or undergo shipwreck

Destroy or severely damage (a structure or vehicle)
- the blast wrecked more than 100 houses

Spoil completely
- an eye injury wrecked his chances of a professional career

Engage in breaking up badly damaged vehicles, demolishing old buildings, or similar activities to obtain usable spares or scrap

-------------------------

wreak
verb /rēk/ 
wreaked, past participle; wreaked, past tense; wreaking, present participle; wreaks, 3rd person singular present

Cause (a large amount of damage or harm)
- torrential rainstorms wreaked havoc yesterday
- the environmental damage wreaked by ninety years of phosphate mining

Inflict (vengeance)
- he was determined to wreak his revenge on the girl who had rejected him

Avenge (someone who has been wronged)
- grant me some knight to wreak me for my son

its a fail... i know...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> yes and no... im still working on damage control here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

This thread is a train wreak


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hi WLR
> 
> I hear you. I would like to tell you, and all that would hear, that Christianity certainly teaches not to persecute ANYONE at all, let alone those with different religious beliefs.
> In fact, it teaches that we are to love people, and even repay kindness for even despicable hatred towards us.
> There is so much more to this though, but that is for those who are interested..


Yes but it didn't, doesn't work. Need to do better.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> well said DIPPY.. agreed 100%


Praise the LORD!!

Sorry non believers!! Wasn't meant to upset you. I wake up thanking the LORD for everything he has given me every day, it is my way of life.

He is awesome TO ME (and p-freak -it seems)








[/quote]
im a hardcore (true) christian.. i was raised in a church and was taught the values of being a respectfull and obediant young lad .. Our pastor moved to florida tho.. he was like family to us .. i remember we always went out to eat every sunday after church.. he preached the lords words like no other pastor who's church we've been in.. but after his move we havnt gone back to church in awhile







close to 3 years actually.. and everyday i find myself slipping and fitting in with the wrong crowd... i started smoking pot... i lost my virginity at 14... partied with alcholics and such.. but everyday i would go home and stare at my bible and ask for forgiveness.. and im thankfull im still alive because guess who would drive me home from those parties .. yupp my inexpirienced intoxicated friends . I hid all this from my parents.. and now i regret it all soo much.. and slowly im looking for a good church .. one whos pastor is more worried with hs preaching than the money donated.. im just glad i guess that i found someone who believes in what i believe.. god works in weird ways cause never in a million years did i think i would find someone on a fish forum

















[/quote]
Wow, that is really cool you shared that.

PM. lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LMAO. P-freak is already a born again Christian at age 16.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> LMAO. P-freak is already a born again Christian at age 16.


Ain't nuthin' wrong with that in my eyes, that is for sure.

For me, being a Christian is not the easiest thing to do. It takes a lot of study, and lots of looking yourself in the mirror, and seeing yourself for what you truly are.

Lots of seeing yourself as a complete idiot, and learning to accept it, make adjustments, and keep going.

I applaud anyone willing to take on something as challenging as Christianity. It will surely be the toughest thing I'll ever take on, that's for sure.

'Glad I have lots of help!'


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Hi WLR
> 
> I hear you. I would like to tell you, and all that would hear, that Christianity certainly teaches not to persecute ANYONE at all, let alone those with different religious beliefs.
> In fact, it teaches that we are to love people, and even repay kindness for even despicable hatred towards us.
> There is so much more to this though, but that is for those who are interested..


Yes but it didn't, doesn't work. Need to do better.
[/quote]

Food for prayer!! DONE!!

You are right, but please, try to remember that the Bible doesn't teach intolerance to the outside world. Or the persecution of those who do not think or believe like us, ok?

Therefore, if a believer or someone who says he is a believer does this, you know they are a fake believer, or they are weak in their faith, or something similar.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Seriously fellas,
> 
> This guy is off his rocker.
> 
> ...


I'm an agnostic. Frankly, I find both faith based religion and pure atheism to be very similar and discomforting.
[/quote]

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hi WLR
> 
> I hear you. I would like to tell you, and all that would hear, that Christianity certainly teaches not to persecute ANYONE at all, let alone those with different religious beliefs.
> In fact, it teaches that we are to love people, and even repay kindness for even despicable hatred towards us.
> There is so much more to this though, but that is for those who are interested..


Yes but it didn't, doesn't work. Need to do better.
[/quote]

Food for prayer!! DONE!!

You are right, but please, try to remember that the Bible doesn't teach intolerance to the outside world. Or the persecution of those who do not think or believe like us, ok?

Therefore, if a believer or someone who says he is a believer does this, you know they are a fake believer, or they are weak in their faith, or something similar.
[/quote]

It just seems contradictory to me. The Bible doesn't teach intolerance or persecution, but it's clearly written that if you don't accept Christ as your savior, you're going to hell. That seems a little intolerant to me and I can see how that would be used to persecute others.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Boobah said:


> It just seems contradictory to me. The Bible doesn't teach intolerance or persecution, but it's clearly written that if you don't accept Christ as your savior, you're going to hell. That seems a little intolerant to me and I can see how that would be used to persecute others.


That is basically right, the Bible does teach that once you hear the gospel, you need to make a decision either for or against, at some point in your lifetime.

The church has never been perfect, and it has did some off the wall things over the course of it's history! It has done many things that can not be justified by what it is we believe.

I will not deny that one bit.
But to answer what you have said, while some believers may do that, it is not what we are taught from the pages of the Bible.
We are taught to be devout and faithful to what our Lord has taught us, not what some out of touch pastor, or misled follower does. 
If someone does not accept Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior, so be it!

That is their choice, and as a believer, whoever has shared with that person has done all they can do, and should do.

We have to realize that people are ALL in different places in their lives, and with different circumstances, and everyone needs space and breathing room to work things out for themselves.

I would much rather let someone come to their own conclusions about Christianity, and hear about it when, or if, they are ready to listen, than jam it down their throat.

When I first came to faith, I thought all my friends would love to hear what awesome thing happened to me, but I was dreadfully wrong---
I had to realize that the gospel of Christ is an offense to many, and people can only hear the real message of it when they are ready to listen.

So please, I admit that I am a believer, and I can't deny that, but I really don't want to, or intend to force what I believe on others, nor do I condemn them!

It is a process, and all are at different places in their faith, and or lives.

I hope that helps clear things up a bit..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Boobah said:


> Hi WLR
> 
> I hear you. I would like to tell you, and all that would hear, that Christianity certainly teaches not to persecute ANYONE at all, let alone those with different religious beliefs.
> In fact, it teaches that we are to love people, and even repay kindness for even despicable hatred towards us.
> There is so much more to this though, but that is for those who are interested..


Yes but it didn't, doesn't work. Need to do better.
[/quote]

Food for prayer!! DONE!!

You are right, but please, try to remember that the Bible doesn't teach intolerance to the outside world. Or the persecution of those who do not think or believe like us, ok?

Therefore, if a believer or someone who says he is a believer does this, you know they are a fake believer, or they are weak in their faith, or something similar.
[/quote]

It just seems contradictory to me. The Bible doesn't teach intolerance or persecution, but it's clearly written that if you don't accept Christ as your savior, you're going to hell. That seems a little intolerant to me and I can see how that would be used to persecute others.
[/quote]

That's part of where I was going with the whole thing.
The bible is contradiction after contradiction.
God says to turn the other cheek, then he drowns his children.
Then he says to do unto others, then he sends an angel of death to kill babies.

But like I said, I'm not gonna discuss it anymore.









People wanna believe that stuff, that's fine with me, just don't preach the contradictory BS to me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> That's part of where I was going with the whole thing.
> The bible is contradiction after contradiction.
> God says to turn the other cheek, then he drowns his children.
> Then he says to do unto others, then he sends an angel of death to kill babies.
> ...


I know you have said you don't want to discuss it anymore, but let me add.. lol (srry)

You have valid points! But there is a whole underlying thing that I believe you are completely missing.
It would take a very long time to explain it to you, and to explain it to you correctly, you would have to be very interested and willing to hear it to get it.

I admit that I miss some things as well, but that doesn't mean that the answer isn't there.
It just means that there is so much underlying meaning that 1 lifetime of studying seems a bit short to dig it all out.

That being said, the Bible says in one way or another that you will not understand it at all unless you are truthfully seeking God.
That is the key to unlocking it's secrets. That is what it teaches, and that is, in my experience, the truth of it.

The underlying message is there, you just have to have the desire to get to know this Creator God that has stated that He has written the book through people who have sought Him out.
Love for Him is the key


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I love how were putting a long time member on trial just because his faith lies with Christianity.

Good job p-fury, you guys just keep getting classier by the day.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I love how were putting a long time member on trial just because his faith lies with Christianity.
> 
> Good job p-fury, you guys just keep getting classier by the day.


No worries!

I expect this stuff, and deal with it daily anyway.. I am thankful for it, actually.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Religion/god ..only Muslims and some Americans it seems believe that sh*t


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

locust said:


> Religion/god ..only Muslims and some Americans it seems believe that sh*t


I know many people from the UK, and Canada that are absolute devout followers of Christ.

Just to name a couple.. Oh, and I know a few prominent men of faith from Germany as well

Oops I forgot to mention Australia.. and China.. My bad.. Wait! I know followers from Singapore and India too.. umm I know I'm forgetting lots of folks..

Egypt too.. there are more


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont forget mexico.. puerto rico.. brasil.. dominican republic .. cuba


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

MARKED FOR DELETION said:


> Dont forget mexico.. puerto rico.. brasil.. dominican republic .. cuba


Oh yeah..

Point be made: there are believers in every nation around the globe

Edit.
When the time comes to rid the world of the believers, I hope you have come up with a very efficient killing machine, because it will have to kill at an alarming rate for a long time to rid the world of it's Christian believers


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Since we're playing "Ask the Christian"; with all due respect and no agenda from me other than curiousity, how do you, as an obviously intelligent person with a facile mind, have the ability to have faith in the fact that the Bible is the literal word of god, when it's generally accepted by historians, that it was written at different times by different authors and many of the parables and anecdotes relate directly from other mythologies? That's the hurdle I just can't seem to get over. I almost envy people that Believe but I just can't swallow that pill.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I was raised christian and lost total faith in the church and all organized religion really.. God doesnt need your money or you to sit up in some castle for 2 hours sunday, or a mosque every friday.. thats just how people control people God has nothing to do with it. And no dead tree stapled together with words printed in it is going to bring you closer to him.

God is inside you, either you believe or you dont.



locust said:


> Religion/god ..only Muslims and some Americans it seems believe that sh*t












are you serious? are you really that oblivious to the world around you


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Since we're playing "Ask the Christian"; with all due respect and no agenda from me other than curiousity, how do you, as an obviously intelligent person with a facile mind


do you listen to yourself? what a hostile prick
if you're trying to make a point you might wanna make yourself into a complete asshole next time


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Many astrologers believes that 2012 marks the end of christianity, and the beginning of a new awakening... I am already starting to see signs of it, but it could just be coincidence. Just something to think about...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That's part of where I was going with the whole thing.
> The bible is contradiction after contradiction.
> God says to turn the other cheek, then he drowns his children.
> Then he says to do unto others, then he sends an angel of death to kill babies.
> ...


I know you have said you don't want to discuss it anymore, but let me add.. lol (srry)

You have valid points! But there is a whole underlying thing that I believe you are completely missing.
It would take a very long time to explain it to you, and to explain it to you correctly, you would have to be very interested and willing to hear it to get it.

I admit that I miss some things as well, but that doesn't mean that the answer isn't there.
It just means that there is so much underlying meaning that 1 lifetime of studying seems a bit short to dig it all out.

That being said, the Bible says in one way or another that you will not understand it at all unless you are truthfully seeking God.
That is the key to unlocking it's secrets. That is what it teaches, and that is, in my experience, the truth of it.

The underlying message is there, you just have to have the desire to get to know this Creator God that has stated that He has written the book through people who have sought Him out.
Love for Him is the key
[/quote]

I would almost be willing to bet my life that there isn't anything that you could mention that "I'm missing."
Not to sound arrogant, but seriously, I dedicated much of my life to christianity.
I have spent decades studying religions- at first out of researching my faith, then, as the myth of it all became overwhelmingly apparent, just out of sheer curiosity as to how such fables were alive to this day.

And yes, I really do want to stop discussing it... because I honestly don't know how to without being extremely insulting about it.
I am completely disgusted at the "morals" christianity teaches... but I respect you and enough other christians to pull back and not continue with the bashing.
As for "civil discussion..." I honestly view religions (especially christianity) as being so vile that I can't address the topic without utter disgust.

So... I'm going to try my absolute best to not say anything more about it.

Funny how I have been an alcoholic for 26 years and was able to completely stop drinking cold turkey, yet I can't control myself when it comes to talking nicely about religion.
It just disgusts me that much.
(Have I said that yet?)









'Nuff said... see ya in the other threads.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Since we're playing "Ask the Christian"; with all due respect and no agenda from me other than curiousity, how do you, as an obviously intelligent person with a facile mind, have the ability to have faith in the fact that the Bible is the literal word of god, when it's generally accepted by historians, that it was written at different times by different authors and many of the parables and anecdotes relate directly from other mythologies? That's the hurdle I just can't seem to get over. I almost envy people that Believe but I just can't swallow that pill.


The bible was compiled (not written) two thousand years ago by a bunch of Roman Senators who were keen on keeping the Christians and Pagens in their country away from each other's throats. A great part of it consists of stories that were passed down verbally from generation to generation (because they happened before there was such a thing as written language). 
Knowing that, I absolutely do not take the bible literaly. I try to look at what's written and interpret it with modern day knowledge.

Genesis says in the beginning there was a vast empty space full of nothing. Then God said "Let there be light" and bam: Universe.

Science says in the beginning there a vast empty space full of almost nothing. Then there was a bright flash and bam: Universe.

Notice any similarity there?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so without trying to ignite debating, im wondering what everyone really thinks. and anything flies.

the thing that brings me back to "god" time and time again is actually my love for science. in as short as possible its the thinking of where everything started. whether its what came before the big bang, multiverses, etc etc etc, everything didnt just go "poof" and suddenly exist. theres more behind the scenes then science has explained. and the image of god being a white bearded man in the sky is far beyond what i believe. god, in the sense of the force behind everything and all things is what im leaning at.

so whats everyone else think? before the big bang no space, time or matter existed and suddenly...existed? something science to date has proven impossible? or do you believe in eternity? endless space and time without borders and everythings just "always" been.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's pretty well accepted amongst the scientific community that there was no "before" the big bang.
Space/time didn't exist "prior" to the big bang, so there was no way for a "before."


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nothing doesnt explode and create the universe pman there has to be something there in order for it to bang and spread out


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> nothing doesnt explode and create the universe pman there has to be something there in order for it to bang and spread out


exactly my point of view
nothing, nothing, nothing, EVERYTHING

i realize there are things at work that my human mind cant comprehend, but that sounds a lot like....creationism
everything from nothing. sounds like the work of "god"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> It's pretty well accepted amongst the scientific community that there was no "before" the big bang.
> Space/time didn't exist "prior" to the big bang, so there was no way for a "before."


pman i wanna make is perfectly clear, if thats what your view is cool. but i just wanna have a fun back and forth. 
but dont you ever sit and think about that. its easy to just go about life and not have fun thinking about crazy stuff like that, but really wrap your head around all that. there is no space, no time, no matter, no existence, not even the color black. there is just absolutely nothing and no existence to be in and then there is everything. i dont like the "generally accepted" theories because people tend to just think everyone in the field must know more then they do. and lord knows a scientist would humble me. but the fact is, no ammount of education can answer the question of "where did this come from".

its not about the bible or koran, its about what force is behind it all? and lets think a neat thought too. if all this came from a singularity, a dot that exploded out to create everything and anything, and we are made of those materials, then we are part of it all. and wherever all this came from, we are part of it, not unique from it. so i can relate to the thought of us being made in "gods image". dont take the religion talk so literal. just open a science book and think past where the theories stop.

or use logic. a star slightly more massive then our own sun has the mass potential to collapse in on itself creating a black hole - but ALL the matter in the the entire billions of light years across universe collapsing on itself creates a convenient explosion.

this stuff blows my mind lol...and for the record i love science. but theres more then meets the eye to this bigger picture


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

2 things...

1) the multiverse theory is becoming widely popular in the scientific community... thus meaning the big bang wasnot the start of it all... your all thinking on to small of a scale... pfshht 1 universe









hell our universe could be so small that we could be the equivalent of a water molecule in the ocean.

2) black is a shade not a colour


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 1) the multiverse theory is becoming widely popular in the scientific community... thus meaning the big bang wasnot the start of it all... your all thinking on to small of a scale... pfshht 1 universe
> 
> ...


well even if our entire universe is a drop in an ocean, whats outside of the ocean still? doesnt matter how BIG you go, whats beyond it all?

and the color black was a visual. normally when one thinks of nothing the brain imagines a black emptyness. but i gotcha


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 1) the multiverse theory is becoming widely popular in the scientific community... thus meaning the big bang wasnot the start of it all... your all thinking on to small of a scale... pfshht 1 universe
> 
> ...


well even if our entire universe is a drop in an ocean, whats outside of the ocean still? doesnt matter how BIG you go, whats beyond it all?

and the color black was a visual. normally when one thinks of nothing the brain imagines a black emptyness. but i gotcha








[/quote]
what's beyond it all eh?

/hmm rubs chin and ponders

it goes on forever?

/ponders some more


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^^ hahahahahaha
exactly how my head feels too
of course the only one who possibly knows such things isnt even the god who created it all...its 10pointers


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Since we're playing "Ask the Christian"; with all due respect and no agenda from me other than curiousity, how do you, as an obviously intelligent person with a facile mind, have the ability to have faith in the fact that the Bible is the literal word of god, when it's generally accepted by historians, that it was written at different times by different authors and many of the parables and anecdotes relate directly from other mythologies? That's the hurdle I just can't seem to get over. I almost envy people that Believe but I just can't swallow that pill.


I also believe that the Bible was written at different times, by different authors. I think the number is 40 authors. I believe the time span between books is as high as 2000 years.

I don't honestly have any reason to think about what some scholars have said about my faith because of my experience with Christ through His Spirit.

I believe God tries to court everyone on this earth from the time of separation. Many parables and anecdotes could, in my mind, come into people's hearts from just that.

Hey, I'm guessing here, but I'm just trying to answer you in the only way I know how. SO pretty much, I have a relationship with Christ, and that is enough for me. It is very real to me, and some say that is ridiculous.

I have no problem with that. Really. I came a long way since I first came to faith about 7 years ago.
I even started to try to go my own way, but I just couldn't. There is something REALLY different in me, that always brings me back to Christ, no matter what I do.

That, to me, is all the confirmation I need to believe. The Bible does teach that believers are in His hands, and He will loose NONE.

I tried to walk away and couldn't. And it isn't like I'm forced to believe, it is more like I'm honestly changed, and I am convinced that He is the way, the truth, and the life..

I hope that helps you a little?

I don't mind the questions, and I don't mind if people hurl insults, I really don't. Because I understand, and have been on both sides.
I prefer no insults, but hey,.. lol
It is really to e expected, because the Bible even states that the cross of Christ is an insult to those who do not believe.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I would almost be willing to bet my life that there isn't anything that you could mention that "I'm missing."
> Not to sound arrogant, but seriously, I dedicated much of my life to christianity.
> I have spent decades studying religions- at first out of researching my faith, then, as the myth of it all became overwhelmingly apparent, just out of sheer curiosity as to how such fables were alive to this day.
> 
> ...


If you aren't missing something, then how can some people get so much from Christianity, and some get so little>?

There is a vacuum there somewhere. But I honestly don't want to push your buttons!!

I like you. I am your friend, and the only way I want to discuss any of this is with your permission.
I do not wish to force anything down your throat.

So, see you in other threads.. lol 
I don't take any offense to you criticizing my faith at all. It is normal and natural. I really do expect it with most folks.

Cheers to you, have a great night


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Central said:


> so without trying to ignite debating, im wondering what everyone really thinks. and anything flies.
> 
> *the thing that brings me back to "god" time and time again is actually my love for science. * in as short as possible its the thinking of where everything started. whether its what came before the big bang, multiverses, etc etc etc, everything didnt just go "poof" and suddenly exist. theres more behind the scenes then science has explained. and the image of god being a white bearded man in the sky is far beyond what i believe. god, in the sense of the force behind everything and all things is what im leaning at.
> 
> so whats everyone else think? before the big bang no space, time or matter existed and suddenly...existed? something science to date has proven impossible? or do you believe in eternity? endless space and time without borders and everythings just "always" been.


I like the way you think. I know exactly what you mean.. It bothers me when people blindly state that all Christians throw out science if they believe.
That is hogwash, through and through. It is my belief that science leads us TO the existence of a creator God instead of away.

I do believe in eternity. lol I'm going to get bashed for this but, the Bible teaches that before all of this was just God. 
It teaches that God is self existing, needing nothing or no one to exist. That He just IS.
He actually calls Himself the "I AM" in the Bible.

Can we get our arms around who He is completely?

That to me, would be like a bunch of grasshoppers trying to figure out how to build a B-52.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dippy, most peoples hang ups seems to be they take words too literally. i can already see people reading what you wrote and trying to scientifically make sense of it and come to the conclusion in seconds that you're brainwashed or highly misled.

lets take the word christianity out of the last post and start with a more open minded view of "god". instead of thinking of even a man-like figure, think of something that simply has power over everything.

lets even take it down further. you people that believe in the big bang. if that was the singularity, the start, the absolute beginning of everything and anything..that is what god is. and that singularity, in its infinatly small form (which doesnt make sense..ill explain in a second)is theoratically god. it is the single point of 'creation'

why the singularity point that became the big bang doesnt make sense is because science has told me ALL of space and time and matter were condensed into a single infiatly small dot before it exploded. that sentence makes no sense. to say something is 'small' it has to be relative to something much larger. if EVERYTHING (including space and time) is in any existance it is already infinatly large, for that is all that exists.

bob this is my notion to you with using the color 'black' to describe nothing. because every graphic and show ive seen animate the big bang, they show a starless black sky with a 'dot'. 
very misleading science is. we believe in that contradiction blindly but question where it came from? question god? you people who laugh in the face of those who believe something much larger then what we think we know are quite full of yourselves


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Excellent point, Central.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

before anyone gets offended that im acting superior. let me humbly admit, i dont know a damn ounce of the real truth. i simply have my own beliefes and theories on it all. as do you. the difference? i dont point and laugh at what you believe. 
science doesnt know it all. it stops at a point and theories take over. religion doesnt know it all. it stops at a certain point and theories take over. what relgion calls faith, you call probably. everyone is equally ignorant of whats out there and whats at work. lets have a civil discussion and stop sounding like nazis singling out jews for their beliefes. 
nitey nite all


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Since we're playing "Ask the Christian"; with all due respect and no agenda from me other than curiousity, how do you, as an obviously intelligent person with a facile mind


do you listen to yourself? what a hostile prick
if you're trying to make a point you might wanna make yourself into a complete asshole next time
[/quote]

f*ck you


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> f*ck you


thank you for proving my point








i forgive you


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> I love how were putting a long time member on trial just because his faith lies with Christianity.
> 
> Good job p-fury, you guys just keep getting classier by the day.


He seems to be enjoying the debate









My comments were not directed to christianity but to all religions.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Central said:


> f*ck you


thank you for proving my point








i forgive you
[/quote]

Do you ever read complete posts before responding? Reread my post, you may need to do so several times to understand it. Since I doubt if you'll ever able to actually understand it, I was showing respect and asking an honest question to DE.

Now, since you *claim* to be as Christian as DE, reread the responses and ask yourself, which was the more tolerant and Christian? DE took the time to read the post and think about what his proper answer was, which was a mixture of Christian thinking, logic and understanding of a agnostic, not an atheist, that is honestly seeking knowledge and then there's your response, a semi-intelligible grammatically incorrect knee-jerk rant about a portion of a sentence that you weren't able to understand. Practice what you preach, hypocrite.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I would almost be willing to bet my life that there isn't anything that you could mention that "I'm missing."
> Not to sound arrogant, but seriously, I dedicated much of my life to christianity.
> I have spent decades studying religions- at first out of researching my faith, then, as the myth of it all became overwhelmingly apparent, just out of sheer curiosity as to how such fables were alive to this day.
> 
> ...


If you aren't missing something, then how can some people get so much from Christianity, and some get so little>?

There is a vacuum there somewhere. But I honestly don't want to push your buttons!!

I like you. I am your friend, and the only way I want to discuss any of this is with your permission.
I do not wish to force anything down your throat.

So, see you in other threads.. lol 
I don't take any offense to you criticizing my faith at all. It is normal and natural. I really do expect it with most folks.

Cheers to you, have a great night
[/quote]

Well, I said I wouldn't discuss it anymore... but let's see if I can control myself.
Like I said, you've been absolutely respectful to me... you deserve the same in return.

When I said "I'm not missing anything," what I meant is that I've studied christianity about as deeply as one can.
I understand the faith quite well.
It's virtually no different than countless other beliefs that have spanned every corner of the world for thousands of years.

The fact that some people "get so much" from christianity, is, in my opinion, because humans naturally long for:

1.) Some sort of "answer" to where we came from and why we're here.
2.) Some sort of wonderful afterlife that we can look forward to.
3.) Some sort of wonderful place our deceased loved ones are waiting for us to rejoin them.
4.) A sense of comfort from believing we are being "watched over" by a "higher power."
5.) A sense of eternal punishment for "mean people" who seem to "get away with" being a "bad person" in this life.

And so on.

What simply boggles my mind is that although we have substantiated proof that christianity is just one more translation of ancient pagan astrology, and that the bible and the entire basis of religion is one contradiction after another- that so many people still believe it.

I mean really... 5 minutes of rational thinking about things should be enough for anybody of average intelligence to understand that the concept of a god is absolute garbage.

Hopefully I wasn't too insulting in that post... 
To be honest, I'm really so sick of this topic that I'd rather not discuss it at all... but I keep finding myself coming back to it simply out of sheer amazement that some people still believe in this stuff.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

bob351 said:


> 1) the multiverse theory is becoming widely popular in the scientific community... thus meaning the big bang wasnot the start of it all... your all thinking on to small of a scale... pfshht 1 universe


I agree with that myself. Bet $100 if you could travel so far away from what we call the universe that all you could see was a bright speck in the sky, it would be surrounded by billions of other specks. The big bang was the start of our universe much in the same way a star reaching critical mass and beginning to burn was the star of our solar system.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigga said:


> nothing doesnt explode and create the universe pman there has to be something there in order for it to bang and spread out


Nothing doesn't sit around for eternity then decide one day to create a universe. There has to be something that 'created' the 'creator.'

If god was around "forever" before creating the universe... how does that figure?

It makes much more sense to me that there was no space/time before the big bang, and therefore there was no "before" the big bang.
Are you disputing that there was a big bang?
It's been proven.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

My entire issue with christianity is the fact that it's a good religion that bad people do bad things with. You can see from Dippy's discussion how intelligent and calm he is....you can't argue that a world full of calm intelligent people who abide by the 10 commandments would be a pretty awesome place to live. I don't mind people having beliefs, but in this day and age so many people are persecuted or physically harmed because of religion. The arguement that they are misinterpereting their religions is valid, but at the same time people are murdered every day because they believe their floating man in the sky is superior to the other guy's floating man in the sky.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> nothing doesnt explode and create the universe pman there has to be something there in order for it to bang and spread out


Nothing doesn't sit around for eternity then decide one day to create a universe. There has to be something that 'created' the 'creator.'

If god was around "forever" before creating the universe... how does that figure?

It makes much more sense to me that there was no space/time before the big bang, and therefore there was no "before" the big bang.
Are you disputing that there was a big bang?
It's been proven.
[/quote]

it hasnt been proven pman there is just evidence supporting the theory.. there is no way to 100% prove something that happened so long ago.. and science still doesnt know what caused it and where the stuff that "banged" came from

im not disputing that something like a big bang happened.. im just disputing that there was nothing, no existance, no matter at all before that took place

Pman it doesnt strike you as odd that people thousands of miles away have almost identical creation stories and stories about religion? this before people even crossed oceans when they were confined to the mass of land they were born in?

btw buddah didnt die and come back to life three days later.. there have supposedly been different reincarnations of the buddahs spirit but always a different person in a different form

i dont know about those other names you listed but im sure all them dont have the same story as jesus


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, I said I wouldn't discuss it anymore... but let's see if I can control myself.
> Like I said, you've been absolutely respectful to me... you deserve the same in return.
> 
> When I said "I'm not missing anything," what I meant is that I've studied christianity about as deeply as one can.
> ...


Hey, you have a right to believe what you do.

You have come to your conclusions, and so did I.

I am not irrational or stupid all the time though, I must say.
And I think that the reason I do believe, is the thing that separates us.

I don't believe just to believe. I believe because I sought after God, a few things happened, gave Jesus Christ a shot because of those things, and He revealed Himself to me in a way that I honestly can't explain to you in words!

Now, no matter what, I just can't deny His reality in my life.

Could I go much, much deeper in what exactly happened that has brought me to my steadfast belief in Him? Absolutely.

But I really don't think those words are for ears that really aren't interested, or actively seeking after God.

So I will try and save that story, and those powerful things that have happened in my life that brought me here for those who are interested!

I don't know if you are seeking God or not, respectfully, so I admit that is a guess. But it seems that way, and I would back off at this time out of respect for your wishes.

Again, though, to address what you have said about all those other 'pagan' belief systems and stuff that are similar.
I honestly don't know about most of them, nor do I care simply because of the reality of Christ in my life!

I will say that there has been times where it seemed of less value and too much trouble and stuff like that, but honestly, I can tell you that I'm hopelessly in love with my Lord, as silly as that might sound!

I don't wish to hurt anyone with my relationship with Christ, and I don't wish to make a huge deal out of it around people who find it to be a joke.

But to any who would listen, or who are seeking or interested, pm me, and I would be glad to share my experience.

I have come a long way in my faith as to this point. I have did the wrong thing MANY MANY times, and have had to learn my lesson the hard way many times! But man, I just can't deny the power of this Christ in my life.

Man, I just have to say to you again.. I can't explain it in regular language.. 
It is different that just believing a hard to believe story.

If you have read the Bible, then you know that the Bible basically teaches that the meaning is hidden.
It says it's words are spirit, and the flesh can not comprehend.

I am not trying to put you down in the least, I am merely pointing that out to you to possibly jog your memory about that fact of the Bible.

Remember, the Bible teaches that our spirits are dead to God, until He 'awakens us' by us receiving His gift.

I hope you respectfully take that in and think about that in the scriptures, and know that I'm not bashing you in the least.

That is all I can think of right now to say. I hope you have a great sunday..

My team is getting mopped up, I can't bear to watch anymore ..lol

Peace to you and all who are following this thread!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Trigga said:


> *btw buddah didnt die and come back to life three days later..* there have supposedly been different reincarnations of the buddahs spirit but always a different person in a different form


cheers


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I would find it odd if people thousands of miles away didn't share the same creationism stories.
As my aforementioned statement describes, the story of creationism is quite old.

Anywho, you creationalists believe that god has been around forever and decided to form the earth out of clay and in the same week made all the animals and Adam... and then plucked one of his ribs while he was sleeping thusly creating Eve, their two sons banged their mom in order to make more people, etc...

This "god" in all his perfection messed up so royally that at one time he flooded the planet and killed nearly all his creation so humans could be further inbred via Noah's family... and so on...

We atheists believe this: --> The Beginning of the Universe

I remember when I was still a christian, nobody could convince me that there wasn't a 'god' hanging on to every word I muttered in prayer... I had to figure it out for myself.
I also remember telling my parents that I didn't believe in god, virgin mothers, talking snakes, suicidal zombies, angels with birdlike wings, etc. anymore... they were so disappointed!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I remember when I was still a christian, nobody could convince me that there wasn't a 'god' hanging on to every word I muttered in prayer... I had to figure it out for myself.
> I also remember telling my parents that I didn't believe in god, virgin mothers, talking snakes, suicidal zombies, angels with birdlike wings, etc. anymore... they were so disappointed!


Hey, I'd still grab a coffee with ya lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It would be my pleasure.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> It would be my pleasure.


So you're buying??


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Good debate guys. Was an epic read, been awhile since this forum had a really good discussion.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, every now and then P-Fury will get into a big religious debate.
I tell ya, it gets exhausting!









Glad to see this one is (most likely) winding down toward an end.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad this was enjoyable for some folks out there!

I enjoyed it too.. Now I have to get p-man over here to buy me a coffee, I love the stuff!!

I'm actually going out RIGHT NOW to grab a coffee with one of my Atheist buddies.

He has some questions he wants me to help him with.

We get to know each other at a 4th of July party, and hit it off with a great conversation in which it started off he was telling me what a retard I was LOL

Now we are friends, crazy world we live in, but people are worth it!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

this is what i dont get about you pman.. you seem like a nice guy.. you dont believe in god hey thats your call

but when it comes to people that do

why the f*ck do you care so much? if they feel better believing in a God why the f*ck does it keep you up at night? live your own life and stop putting down something that at its root does nothing but make people be good to each other


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its because he hasnt experienced anything god like and divine like we all have and now feels left out. Piranha Man you dont know what your missing. My life has become 10 times easier after I got my god.

"God make me a sandwich.", "God mow the lawn", "God this God that", "God clean out the garage, change the oil, and take the dog for a walk."

Life is good for us believers who have a god, too bad P-Man doesnt have a god so he must ridicule us.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Now, since you *claim* to be as Christian as DE,


never once did i call myself christian. ...do you read posts before you respond? im not christian


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigga said:


> this is what i dont get about you pman.. you seem like a nice guy.. you dont believe in god hey thats your call
> 
> but when it comes to people that do
> 
> why the f*ck do you care so much? if they feel better believing in a God why the f*ck does it keep you up at night? live your own life and stop putting down something that at its root does nothing but make people be good to each other


I care simply because I realize all the energy I feel I wasted on believing in something untrue, and I hate to see others do the same.
That, and it does urk me a little when some ("some" mind you...) believers do good deeds simply to earn points with 'god'... believing they will get a 'better seat' in heaven.

Although nobody here has said so, but it also gets a little irritating to hear about how I'm "going to hell" because I don't offer my life up to a zombie.

Wouldn't it kinda bug you after awhile to keep hearing grown adults talk about the existence of Santa and the Easter Bunny?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> and then there's your response, a semi-intelligible grammatically incorrect knee-jerk rant about a portion of a sentence that you weren't able to understand. Practice what you preach, hypocrite.


what a politician you are. when you have nothing to say, attack your opponents character and intelligence. im still waiting for you to actually make a single point. take your time...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Its because he hasnt experienced anything god like and divine like we all have and now feels left out. Piranha Man you dont know what your missing. My life has become 10 times easier after I got my god.
> 
> "God make me a sandwich.", "God mow the lawn", "God this God that", "God clean out the garage, change the oil, and take the dog for a walk."
> 
> Life is good for us believers who have a god, too bad P-Man doesnt have a god so he must ridicule us.


You really ought to be on a stage somewhere or have your own weekly TV spot.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> this is what i dont get about you pman.. you seem like a nice guy.. you dont believe in god hey thats your call
> 
> but when it comes to people that do
> 
> why the f*ck do you care so much? if they feel better believing in a God why the f*ck does it keep you up at night? live your own life and stop putting down something that at its root does nothing but make people be good to each other


I care simply because I realize all the energy I feel I wasted on believing in something untrue, and I hate to see others do the same.
That, and it does urk me a little when some ("some" mind you...) believers do good deeds simply to earn points with 'god'... believing they will get a 'better seat' in heaven.

Although nobody here has said so, but it also gets a little irritating to hear about how I'm "going to hell" because I don't offer my life up to a zombie.

Wouldn't it kinda bug you after awhile to keep hearing grown adults talk about the existence of Santa and the Easter Bunny?
[/quote]

No it really wouldn't because im confident in what i believe that i dont feel the need to burst other peoples bubble or rip away their "security blanket" as you call it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> No it really wouldn't because im confident in what i believe that i dont feel the need to burst other peoples bubble or rip away their "security blanket" as you call it.


perfectly said.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I guess that like John Lennon I imagine a world with no religion.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

or maybe deep inside you yearn for someone to prove you wrong


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

There have been times when I've asked myself: "Do I wish I believed in god and an afterlife?"

I've got mixed feelings about that.

On one hand, it would be cool to live forever... that my dad is "up there" waiting for me to go fishing with him in one of heaven's lakes...
That we will be able to spend eternity with our loved ones...

On the other hand, I'm not sure I'd want to live forever.
It would have to get old after the first 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 years or so...

Also, if there was a 'god' who drowns his children, kills the first born, lets innocent little girls get raped, etc... I really don't think I'd want to hang out with such a fuckhead.

Nah, I'm happy with my stand on things.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Central said:


> and then there's your response, a semi-intelligible grammatically incorrect knee-jerk rant about a portion of a sentence that you weren't able to understand. Practice what you preach, hypocrite.


what a politician you are. when you have nothing to say, attack your opponents character and intelligence. im still waiting for you to actually make a single point. take your time...
[/quote]

You still don't understand my post do you? I had questions that were in the post, that I wanted answered by an intelligent person that I consider to be a decent human being that happens to be Christian because my heart is full of pain. If I cared what you thought, I would put have them in simple terms, so you'd understand.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Me and dippy have shared our seperate ideas in another thread.

All I will say is this. 7 pages have gone by over a debate which has raged in one for or another for thousands of years. And guess what? Nothing has changed and everyone is still beleiving their own beleifs. So let's put aside these foolish words, let's forget each others differences, allow thy neighbours children to live, let's sit, drink some tea, share each others women and be merry.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Me and dippy have shared our seperate ideas in another thread.
> 
> All I will say is this. 7 pages have gone by over a debate which has raged in one for or another for thousands of years. And guess what? Nothing has changed and everyone is still beleiving their own beleifs. So let's put aside these foolish words, let's forget each others differences, allow thy neighbours children to live, let's sit, drink some tea, share each others women and be merry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Me and dippy have shared our seperate ideas in another thread.
> 
> All I will say is this. 7 pages have gone by over a debate which has raged in one for or another for thousands of years. And guess what? Nothing has changed and everyone is still beleiving their own beleifs. So let's put aside these foolish words, let's forget each others differences, allow thy neighbours children to live, let's sit, drink some tea, share each others women and be merry.


Sounds good.
Let's start with you sharing that hot little number of yours.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

As long as I get to have a go on your chickie


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, that's not gonna work then...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh how christian of you. Willing to take others but when it comes to your own its a no go is it? Lol jokes


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im making light of both sides







no hate


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know this thread is done.. fun and laughs now.. lol

I just want to put a book out there for the interested

'Has Christianity Failed You?' by Ravi Zacharias

A trusted source with really good questions and answers. Not that anyone would go out and read it.. but it is a good one


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That blonde chick 4 posts back sure has some knockers on her, eh hosers?


----------

